# Bibliothèque Graphique pour JAVA



## frankladen (14 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, je suis à la recherche d'un bibliothèque qui me permettra d'importer des images dans mon programme et de les déplacer sur deux axes. LWJGL semble trop bas niveau pour mon utlisation. De l'aide ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (14 Avril 2010)

Java => bas niveau ? Il y a comme un soucis j'ai l'impression.    

LWJGL c'est surtout pour faire de l'opengl ça non ?    

Pour afficher du jpg, je crois qu'il y a déjà tout ce qu'il faut dans la JSDK.


----------

